# schools in Gata de Gorgos



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi

I am in Gata and in the process of registering my 2 boys for a local school. Tomorrow we plan on going to the Town Hall. I cannot find a link for the Gata Primary School. Does anyone know if they teach in Castellano? I am told that this is the best language for them. I am so nervous about this whole process, we have been here 3 weeks now and they boys will hopefully start in January. I so hope we make the right decision.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elainecyprus said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in Gata and in the process of registering my 2 boys for a local school. Tomorrow we plan on going to the Town Hall. I cannot find a link for the Gata Primary School. Does anyone know if they teach in Castellano? I am told that this is the best language for them. I am so nervous about this whole process, we have been here 3 weeks now and they boys will hopefully start in January. I so hope we make the right decision.


Gata de Gorgos??

it's very heavily Valenciano there & I think all the schools teach mainly in Valenciano

most of the schools round here don't have websites, but there was a poster recently talking about their experiences in the Gata schools - I'll see if I can find the thread


eta - here it is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/92993-frustrations-valencia-schooling.html


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm in Lliber and my daughter's school is raving Valenciano. You will be lucky to find any state school in this corner of the Marina Alta that teaches Castillian as a preference


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Defiantly will be Valenciano, Pedreguer school is & so is Ondara school.


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Defiantly will be Valenciano, Pedreguer school is & so is Ondara school.


Uh oh, I've now gone into panic mode!!!  I so need to get this right. I can't move the kids around from school to school, we moved a few times in the UK and I just CANNOT do this to them. 

Do you think we could apply for another school (maybe the Arenal?) or are they very hot on this catchment area thing here too? We are in a rental contract until April so the option of moving is out of the question at the moment. I'm not rushing into this, we were going do it all this week but this is obviously not as straightforward as I was initially led to be belive.

ANY advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Oh dear, poor you, I completely understand, been there done that, lots of people in This zone have this dilemma . If your kids are young they will pick up Valenciano, I'm assuming they speak Spanish.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

If you are completely pushed into Valenciano school, then look for one in the area, which has joined the trilingual project, meaning certain subjects can be taught in English, what age are kids?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elainecyprus said:


> Uh oh, I've now gone into panic mode!!!  I so need to get this right. I can't move the kids around from school to school, we moved a few times in the UK and I just CANNOT do this to them.
> 
> Do you think we could apply for another school (maybe the Arenal?) or are they very hot on this catchment area thing here too? We are in a rental contract until April so the option of moving is out of the question at the moment. I'm not rushing into this, we were going do it all this week but this is obviously not as straightforward as I was initially led to be belive.
> 
> ANY advice would be very much appreciated.


if you're in Gata there isn't much chance of a place at the Arenal in Javea - you could always ask though

even there they will do around half their subjects in Valenciano anyway, even in the Castellano line they do about 40% in Valenciano

tbh I wouldn't panic - they will have to study & learn both languages anywhere in the Valencia/Alicante region

what ages are they - I seem to remember they are quite young?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I send my daughter the school in one village, whilst we live in the next and had no problem at all from the school or Town Hall in doing this. However, this may well be becuase the school was under-subscribed for the year and that they needed the extra funding from the Generalitat - in other words it could differ from town to town.

The primiary School at Benitachell is supposed to be a pretty good school, but either way I would resign yourself to the fact that they will have to learn Valenciano to a one degree or another. Thousands of expat kids manage it without too much of a problem.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> I send my daughter the school in one village, whilst we live in the next and had no problem at all from the school or Town Hall in doing this. However, this may well be becuase the school was under-subscribed for the year and that they needed the extra funding from the Generalitat - in other words it could differ from town to town.
> 
> The primiary School at Benitachell is supposed to be a pretty good school, but either way I would resign yourself to the fact that they will have to learn Valenciano to a one degree or another. *Thousands of expat kids manage it without too much of a problem*.


mine certainly do, and by default (by helping with homework) I have learned to read Valenciano too!! 

I still struggle with it spoken, and have no intention of ever trying to have a conversation in Valenciano, but can fairly competently translate from Valenciano to English - sometimes via Spanish admittedly

a lot of English kids I know actually think Valenciano is easier to pick up than Castellano, so as I said before, I wouldn't really worry too much if your children are young


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> mine certainly do, and by default (by helping with homework) I have learned to read Valenciano too!!
> 
> I still struggle with it spoken, and have no intention of ever trying to have a conversation in Valenciano, but can fairly competently translate from Valenciano to English - sometimes via Spanish admittedly
> 
> a lot of English kids I know actually think Valenciano is easier to pick up than Castellano, so as I said before, I wouldn't really worry too much if your children are young


Fair point. My daughter was born here so she has only ever known a situation where she has ha to learn 3 kanguasges. My guesstimation would be that it would be difficult for anyone over the age of 9/10 to drop into a scholl where Valenciano was taught as a prefererence, and 11/12 where Castillian was taught as a preference.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Fair point. My daughter was born here so she has only ever known a situation where she has ha to learn 3 kanguasges. My guesstimation would be that it would be difficult for anyone over the age of 9/10 to drop into a scholl where Valenciano was taught as a prefererence, and 11/12 where Castillian was taught as a preference.


Agreed more or less. My elder dd was almost 9 when she started and has been fine, but if we had left it another year we wouldn't have put her in Spanish school in this area at all tbh. We'd have either moved to an area with only castellano or put her in international school.


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Agreed more or less. My elder dd was almost 9 when she started and has been fine, but if we had left it another year we wouldn't have put her in Spanish school in this area at all tbh. We'd have either moved to an area with only castellano or put her in international school.


Thanks for all the replies. My OH has gone off this morning to have a look at the Pedreguer School, meet the headmaster etc. with someone we have met to translate. I am teaching the boys at home for the time being (not easy!!!) until we make our decision. I suspect it won't be until after xmas that they start anyway now. They are 11 (yesterday) and 8 and great boys really, they are happy to give it all a go.

Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, my daughter goes to institute in Pedreguer, she loves it, the building is only about 5 yrs old, I think the level of teaching is pretty good there, all teachers are friendly, and there's never been any bullying that I know of, there are a few English but mainly Spanish kids, there's also 2 junior schools, 1 is meant to be better then the other, I can also help you if needed, I've been in Spain 25 years!! a long time


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Hi, my daughter goes to institute in Pedreguer, she loves it, the building is only about 5 yrs old, I think the level of teaching is pretty good there, all teachers are friendly, and there's never been any bullying that I know of, there are a few English but mainly Spanish kids, there's also 2 junior schools, 1 is meant to be better then the other, I can also help you if needed, I've been in Spain 25 years!! a long time


Thank you so much. My OH came came home and said it looks a lovely school. They were very efficient too, the forms were all filled out straightaway. We meet the phsychiatrist today and then off to get all our medicals done and then hopefully they can start next week. 

Agua642 thanks for the offer. It would be nice to meet up some time, I'm sure you have a few tales to tell and a wealth of experience if you've been here 25 years. I'm feeling better this about things this morning. Bring on the homework!!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Have you sorted out your younger child (8) yr old for school? Pm me if u want, I'll ask my daughter to keep a look out for a new kid on the block starting next week, I live in Pedreguer. I'm sure she (he) will be fine there, it's apparently one of the better schools books can be ordered in book shop in Pedreguer or Denia, by bus station. Pm if u need any help & I'll give u my mobile number, don't want to put it on an open site


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

I have 2 boys Agua642. I have been at the school and medical centre all morning and the boys can start school on Monday (Pedreguer). My 8 year old is called Daniel. I was handed various forms (school dinners) and another small leaflet which I don't have a clue what is about. I have been told the boys just need pens and pencils and to pay 20euros into the school bank for books? I hope I have this right. The Headmaster shall be there on Monday morning to show us around the school and I have to get this language under my belt as I just seem to be smiling like a cheshire cat and nodding like a nodding dog to everything.

Agua642 do you go to the school at all? I shall be taking the boys each morning (once I have done a few trial runs with the OH). Feel free to message me your number and I will do the same. It's nice to put a face/voice to messages.

Thanks again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elainecyprus said:


> I have 2 boys Agua642. I have been at the school and medical centre all morning and the boys can start school on Monday (Pedreguer). My 8 year old is called Daniel. I was handed various forms (school dinners) and another small leaflet which I don't have a clue what is about. I have been told the boys just need pens and pencils and to pay 20euros into the school bank for books? I hope I have this right. The Headmaster shall be there on Monday morning to show us around the school and I have to get this language under my belt as I just seem to be smiling like a cheshire cat and nodding like a nodding dog to everything.
> 
> Agua642 do you go to the school at all? I shall be taking the boys each morning (once I have done a few trial runs with the OH). Feel free to message me your number and I will do the same. It's nice to put a face/voice to messages.
> 
> Thanks again.



the 20 euros will be for supplies such as paint, paper & so on - you'll have to buy all the textbooks - they are usually about 20-30 euros per book - at least 1 book per subject - castellano, valenciano, c. medi.(sort of history & geography) maths - then maybe music & religion (if you're catholic & have opted 'in' for these lessons)

you will probably also be asked to pay into AMPA, the parents assoc - it's not obligatory but at most schools it means discounts on school trips & maybe lunchtime or after school activities - also it pays for accident insurance


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

well done  you will need to buy the books, better to order them from Denia as they are normally quicker then Pedreguer book shopif, it all gets to complicated, give me a shout. good luck, and don't worry, Spanish kids are very friendly & invite others into there groups with open arms..


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I've just been informed, that at the local Pedreguer schools, they are giving the books or you only need to pay half price, enquire on Monday, are both kids going to junior school or one in Secondary school?


----------



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

Both in Junior Agua642. Will ask about the books thanks, don't want to pay out if we don't need to, especially as father christmas's list has just been found and it's not a small list! :0


----------

